# Need suggestions in getting Duct Tape Residue off window



## stlmethod (Jul 12, 2009)

Hopefully I don't get torched here. My rear window regulator shot craps and left my passenger side rear window open a couple of inches. Initially and very stupidly used duct tape to hold the window up. Now I'm looking for a way to get the very tough residue from the tape off of my window. Any suggestions? 

Thanks, 
J


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

I would try 3M adhesive remover firstly, as my guess. If it doesn't get it off, maybe someone can offer some more powerful substitute. 

As you now have figured, this is why we use painters/auto tape with detailing. However, I've learned that even painter's tape can leave a serious residue on certain surfaces if left long enough (I wouldn't know, haven't tried that). 

I believe I came by a horror story of someone using masking tape instead of painter's tape when detailing a car. I think some paint might have come off?! That sounds so extreme, maybe I am misremembering.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Have you tried Goo Gone? It removes adhesives decently enough. Try not to let it touch anything other than the window though, especially plastic, because it can cause discoloration. If that doesn't work, like Ilovemycar says, 3M Adhesive Remover (commonly found in chain auto parts stores) is stronger and may do the trick. You can spray an applicator with the 3M adhesive remover and then apply to minimize overspray.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

POof540i said:


> Have you tried Goo Gone? It removes adhesives decently enough. Try not to let it touch anything other than the window though, especially plastic, because it can cause discoloration. If that doesn't work, like Ilovemycar says, 3M Adhesive Remover (commonly found in chain auto parts stores) is stronger and may do the trick. You can spray an applicator with the 3M adhesive remover and then apply to minimize overspray.


Bingo!

Goo Gone will take it off, use a cotton towel applicator, it gets a better bite with the product


----------



## PureImagination (Aug 15, 2011)

3M eraser wheel. Hooks on to a drill. It will take anything off. Just spray some adhesive remover or goo gone on it 5 minutes before. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Bimmer


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

PureImagination said:


> 3M eraser wheel. Hooks on to a drill. It will take anything off. Just spray some adhesive remover or goo gone on it 5 minutes before.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Bimmer


The eraser wheel is excellent, if you are debadging a car. It would work o the window but way over kill


----------



## brettnyc (Apr 20, 2010)

+1 on the goo gone


----------



## CGdetailing (Feb 27, 2011)

Since an All Purpose Cleaner haven't been mentioned yet I'll throw this out there.


----------



## jfs356 (Oct 14, 2010)

Goo B Gone...


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

CGdetailing said:


> Since an All Purpose Cleaner haven't been mentioned yet I'll throw this out there.


An APC won't take it off typically. The glue needs to be dissolved and Goo Gone and or WD40 are the solution in these cases.


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

If it's on the glass only, alcohol will likely take it off with little risk to surrounding paint.


----------



## CGdetailing (Feb 27, 2011)

dboy11 said:


> An APC won't take it off typically. The glue needs to be dissolved and Goo Gone and or WD40 are the solution in these cases.


Oops haha. I forgot this was "duct tape residue" and not your usual masking tape residue which is a lot less gunky. :thumbup: I usually just use Opt Power Clean straight and it will take those bad boys off the trim.


----------

